
How I Won My Bet and Raised $3M - seyz
https://medium.com/into-the-forest/how-we-won-our-bet-and-raised-3m-a046c86c9359
======
seyz
A year ago, I took the biggest risk for the future of my company Forest Admin.
Today I'm more confident than ever in our ability to achieve our vision.

The story explained in the article is a summary. I would love to get into the
details if you have any question ;) Thanks!

